

Twitter: An Open Love Letter - fields
https://medium.com/@fields/twitter-an-open-love-letter-efa256044a9c

======
chmaynard
> It’s too hard to find the right people to follow for your detailed
> interests.

I love to follow people who post creative, well-written, ironic, humorous
tweets. It almost doesn't matter what their area of expertise is. The only way
I know to verify that someone is a good tweeter is browse their tweet history.

